# fine or medium nibs



## SCR0LL3R (Jun 9, 2011)

What size nibs are more popular? I'm looking to do a couple fountain pens with Heritage nibs and I'm wondering which nib size I should use as a default.


----------



## Dan_F (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess the answer here is to have some of each on hand and make the switch as needed. Personally, I deplore fine nibs, preferring medium to broad cursive italics, which I grind myself with varying degrees of success.  I'm sure there are others who would say the same about my choices. 

Dan


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 10, 2011)

Personally I like a medium nib _BUT_....... With the pens I sell I probably sell 3 fine nibs to every one medium and rarely sell broad nibs.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 10, 2011)

I have found that fine outsells the medium.  The only problem you will have is finding small fine nibs.  You will need to find soneone that is hoarding these.


----------



## Chthulhu (Jun 10, 2011)

Medium nibs are much more common in mass-produced pens, much to the annoyance of a large number of people who prefer either fine or italic nibs. Students seem especially to prefer fine and extra-fine nibs, while those with an artistic bent like the italic nibs.


----------

